# pics of my baby :)



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

that`s him a couple of days after i picked him up, his name is twix and he`s the sweetest cat ever (even though he still attacks all the time, still a kitten though)



















see he can be sweet sometimes 










after winning the fight with my daughter over who the teddy belonged to lol


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

N'aww spoilt lil kitty 

Chloe x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gobaith said:


> N'aww spoilt lil kitty
> 
> Chloe x


hehe spoilt isn`t the word for this lil man!!! my cousin has a cat and whenever her cats doesn`t like something it`s straight to twix who will gladly have it, i often come home to him munching on treats that she`s left him haha


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hehe spoilt isn`t the word for this lil man!!! my cousin has a cat and whenever her cats doesn`t like something it`s straight to twix who will gladly have it, i often come home to him munching on treats that she`s left him haha


Haha lol. Thats what i like to hear 

Chloe x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gobaith said:


> Haha lol. Thats what i like to hear
> 
> Chloe x


i just realised your pic was of a siamese rat, i swear i need my vision tested lol they`re sooo cute, i used to have one called nesta she was amazing, had a bad ear infection at a young age so was basically deaf but she was still very friendly, can`t ask for more in a pet!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i just realised your pic was of a siamese rat, i swear i need my vision tested lol they`re sooo cute, i used to have one called nesta she was amazing, had a bad ear infection at a young age so was basically deaf but she was still very friendly, can`t ask for more in a pet!


Aww bless Nesta.
He;s a dumbo rat and his name is Ronny 

Chloe x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gobaith said:


> Aww bless Nesta.
> He;s a dumbo rat and his name is Ronny
> 
> Chloe x


awww too cute, nesta was a dumbo too as was her sister monty who was a black berkshire, though i have to admit monty was my fav, she used to sleep in bed with me and i think i have pics somewhere of my old cat curled up with her on the bed even twix liked her...he was a bit cautious of the other rats i had though!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awww too cute, nesta was a dumbo too as was her sister monty who was a black berkshire, though i have to admit monty was my fav, she used to sleep in bed with me and i think i have pics somewhere of my old cat curled up with her on the bed even twix liked her...he was a bit cautious of the other rats i had though!


Yeah, my last rat died about 3 weeks ago and i was so sad, he used to sleep with me and i would fall asleep to find him nesting in my arms licking me 
Aw, some people are prejudice towards them and they are known for their 'street rat' reputation which annoys me because they are such clever and lovely creatures 
Chloe x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gobaith said:


> Yeah, my last rat died about 3 weeks ago and i was so sad, he used to sleep with me and i would fall asleep to find him nesting in my arms licking me
> Aw, some people are prejudice towards them and they are known for their 'street rat' reputation which annoys me because they are such clever and lovely creatures
> Chloe x


awww i`m so sorry to hear that!! i had to give my babies to a friend as i`m moving country soon and think the journey would be too traumatic for them, plus the fact there`ll be boy rats in the house and i couldn`t deal with more babies (i had 23 babies just after i got them) but i couldn`t imagine never seeing them again, i often think of taking my girls back but i know that in the end what i did was best for them


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> awww i`m so sorry to hear that!! i had to give my babies to a friend as i`m moving country soon and think the journey would be too traumatic for them, plus the fact there`ll be boy rats in the house and i couldn`t deal with more babies (i had 23 babies just after i got them) but i couldn`t imagine never seeing them again, i often think of taking my girls back but i know that in the end what i did was best for them


Aww  It is sad, but they will have a better life (not that you would have given them a good one) but i mean they will be in good hands im sure and it saves them a stressful journey!
Chloex


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gobaith said:


> Aww  It is sad, but they will have a better life (not that you would have given them a good one) but i mean they will be in good hands im sure and it saves them a stressful journey!
> Chloex


yeah they were 2 so 10 hours in the back of a van with no ventilation would most likely have killed them  my cat keeps looking for them as well and sits crying on the unit their cage was on, makes it so much harder but i`m glad i know where they are and can get an update every time i want


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Aww that is good hun! 
Your mind is at ease.
Chloe x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww his very cute!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Jun 25, 2009)

He is very cute!


----------

